# Humour and strange 'other ideas' in classical music.



## John Lenin (Feb 4, 2021)

You would think that 'classical music' had learned its lesson and become more accepting of 'strange Beethoven sounds in the late 17th century'... or 'symphonies that weren't real symphonies but strange tone poems' or even using all twelve tones...... BUT as usual the answer is a firm 'No'.... we simply won't allow such behaviour.
Yes the nobodies who moderate this 'chat group' won't allow any talk that increasingly deviates from 'what is expected'

NOW I KNOW HOW BEETHOVEN FELT.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

No, they just look askance at people running around pissing on everyone like Til Eulenspiegel. 

(By the way, Beethoven was one of the funniest composers who ever lived -- but his humor had the advantage of being sophisticated.)


----------



## John Lenin (Feb 4, 2021)

'Not sophisticated enough'.... so now I am feeling like Bruckner..... Beethoven one minute, Bruckner the next.
Will these middle class self appointed guardians of classical music ever stop torturing us.

NOW I KNOW HOW BRUCKNER FELT


----------



## BobBrines (Jun 14, 2018)

Don't feed the troll!!!!!


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

BobBrines said:


> Don't feed the troll!!!!!


I find his posts kind of funny.


----------



## John Lenin (Feb 4, 2021)

"Kind of funny"...?
That statement is a joke

TSIAJ

Oh great, I'm turning into Charles Ives now. Is there still no place in classical music for original thought.

NOW I KNOW HOW IVES FELT


----------

